# My dog is the cutest dog in the world!!!!!!!



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love my dog named Chestnut 3 years old and is the CUTEST THING EVER!! She also does the cutest begging noise in the world. Even though my dad isnt a big fan of animals(only likes to kill and hunt them) She is still GREAT! I LOVE her just as cute as the way she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

*pics?*


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Love u chestnut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## ncbowhnter (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah, I don't get the point of this thread without pictures so we all can enjoy the cuteness


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

dannyzack said:


> View attachment 960284


r u in this picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

acroboy12 said:


> r u in this picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Obviously its not Picture its Picher.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

acroboy12 said:


> Love u chestnut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


Are you a guy or girl?


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Are you a guy or girl?


thats whats i was wondering!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

09Admiral said:


> thats whats i was wondering!


+2 anyway... i think my dogs beat you.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Beat this fellas...my boxer Diesel.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Are you a guy or girl?


Well I'm prettyyyyy sure its a guy, cause what guy doesn't put hearts?? lol

Wish i had a dog!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

vftcandy said:


> Beat this fellas...my boxer Diesel.


Diesel is nice, but i may have you beat by a little:

*This is my Rottweiler "Jericho" & my Pitbull "Jake".*


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry for not posting a photo. Here she is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

s4 shooter said:


> here is mine


nice dog u have there


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

dannyzack said:


> View attachment 960284


i finally put a picture on my thread at the bottom


----------



## WyoLocoLobo (Apr 20, 2008)

vftcandy said:


> Beat this fellas...my boxer Diesel.



Just my opinion but there's no dog that is a better friend than a Boxer or a Pitbull. Very loyal.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

WyoLocoLobo said:


> Just my opinion but there's no dog that is a better friend than a Boxer or a Pitbull. Very loyal.


No......... Beagle. Loyal and very loving.
Sorta blurry, and I know, he's fat


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

so u r a guy!? thats embarrassing.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

PSE Kid said:


> so u r a guy!? thats embarrassing.


He is just really young. Leave him alone on that.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> He is just really young. Leave him alone on that.


Yeah thats what I was thinking, he is just young. But still someone should teach him to not be so girlie.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

...I have two cats


----------

